# DNS Address Changes By Itself



## gramps98 (Jul 12, 2011)

One of our servers running Windows Server 2008 (not sure if it is R2) is used to handle DNS. Every day between 14:20 and 14:30 the DNS address flips from xxx.xxx.x.4 to xxx.xxx.x.8. If we sit there and watch it happen, we can immediately change it back to xxx.xxx.x.4 and all is well. However, if we miss the change by 10 or 15 minutes, then we lose printer connectivity, users applications start failing because they lose access to the license server, etc. If we don't sit and wait for it to happen and immediately change it back, every employee basically has to reboot in order to get their machines working again.

This has been going on for a couple of months now. We are in the process of rebuilding some virtual servers and re-distributing some roles, etc. I can't rule out that something might have gotten jacked up during all of this process. We've gone through and made sure that this is the only DNS server on our network and have checked every setting that we know to check. The address is designated as static...I'm just at a loss.

Any suggestions?

Gramps98


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is that server or any other device on the network assigned the .8 address? If you look in the DNS records is there anything listed with the .8 address, cached or otherwise? Is DHCP running amok?


----------



## gramps98 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the response Rockn. Yes, there is another server on the network with a .8 address. I looked and one of its roles is set to handle DNS. We have a 3rd party IT group re-vamping our servers and for some reason they want to keep the DNS service running on that particular server. Everyone has been afraid to make any changes to that server, but I finally got them to let me take away .8 in the configuration as the secondary DNS server. I'm willing to bet a dollar to a do-nut that this will resolve the problem. We won't know until 14:25 this afternoon, but I'll let you know.

Thanks again for the response.

Gramps


----------

